# PC Wert ermitteln



## bl4ckv1p3r (13. Oktober 2014)

Mahlzeit,

sorry falls ich hier falsch bin, kenn mich nicht wirklich hier aus 

Mich würde interessieren ob hier jemand in der Lage ist, mir zu sagen was ich für meinen PC noch realistisch verlangen kann. Da ich mir einen Laptop anschaffen will, brauche ich den PC nicht mehr.

System: 
*AMD Phenom II X4 965 Black Edition Box, Sockel AM3
**Palit Geforce GTX 570 Sonic, 1280MB, PCI-Express**Gigabyte GA-870A-UD3, AMD 770, AM3 ATX
**Western Digital Caviar SE16 500GB SATA II 16MB
**Xigmatek Midgard, ATX, ohne Netzteil, schwarz
**4GB Kit OCZ DDR3 PC3-10666 Platinum Low-Voltage CL7
**Cooler Master Silent Pro Series - 500 Watt
**LG GH24LS50 Retail schwarz
**Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B, CPU-Kühler, für alle Sockel geeignet
*
Danke schon mal im Voraus. Bin natürlich auch direkt offen für eventuelle Kaufinteressenten


----------



## Herbboy (13. Oktober 2014)

Das ist schwer genau zu sagen, aber ich sag mal: nagelneu wäre ein PC, der ähnlich stark wäre, bestückt mit

Intel Pentium 60€
passendes Board 60€
4GB RAM 40€
AMD R9 270X 150€ (die wäre sogar schon 25% schneller als die GTX 580)
Gehäuse 40€
Netzteil 50€
DVD-Brenner 15€
Kühler 30€
Festplatte 40€

Das sind ca 480€ für einen nagelneuen PC, der halt sogar ein bisschen schneller wäre. Und wenn man ganz grob sagt, dass man gebraucht 50-60% des Neuwertes eines ähnlich starken PCs bekommt, dann wären vielleicht 300€ drin. Natürlich kann es immer sein, dass ein "Dummer" Dir sogar 400€, oder dass du keinen findest, der mehr als 250€ zahlt - ggf. bekommst du auch mehr, wenn du die Teile einzeln verkaufst, was aber mehr Mühe macht. zB kann es sein, dass einige für die CPU mehr zahlen, als sie von der Leistung her wert ist, weil sie noch ein passendes Board haben und sich den Boardneukauf sparen wollen - oder falls Du ein gutes Board hast, könnte das auch relativ viel bringen, wenn jemand ein gutes OC-Board für den Sockel AM3 sucht.


Falls das Laptop aber ähnlich stark sein soll, wirst Du ganz schon tief in die Taschen greifen müssen...


----------



## Lukecheater (14. Oktober 2014)

Für den 955er hab ich letztens noch 60€ bekommen (nach 3 Jahren noch 50% des Kaufpreises; die CPUs gehn also extrem gut  ) und so es denn das Schicksal will hab ich exakt das selbe Mainboard auch vor kurzem verkauft und das lag dann glaub ich bei knapp über 20€.


----------



## bl4ckv1p3r (14. Oktober 2014)

Mh okay, danke schon mal. Hab zwar mit finanziellen Einbußen gerechnet aber für die paar Mücken is mir der Verkauf nicht lieb.


----------



## Wynn (15. Oktober 2014)

nutz den pc doch fürs wohnzimmer 

für steam und streaming


----------



## iPol0nski (18. Oktober 2014)

Ja habe auch meinen alten Laptop an den Fernseher angeschlossen und mir ne Funkmaus/Tastatur gekauft! So kann man sich gemütlich aufs Sofa legen und Youtube usw. nutzen


----------

